# Wie bekommt man Links mit get parameter standardkonform?



## mita1982 (29. April 2010)

Hallo auf meiner Seite
http://www.vrc-racing.com/bike.php?idBike=55
bekomm ich immer  den Fehler:

#  Warning  Line 106, Column 50: reference not terminated by REFC delimiter

…ags"><a href="/bike.php?idBike=55&lang=1"><img class="imgborder" src="images/g…

?

If you meant to include an entity that starts with "&", then you should terminate it with ";". Another reason for this error message is that you inadvertently created an entity by failing to escape an "&" character just before this text.
# Warning Line 106, Column 147: reference not terminated by REFC delimiter

…</a> <a href="/bike.php?idBike=55&lang=2"><img class="imgborder" src="images/u…


If you meant to include an entity that starts with "&", then you should terminate it with ";". Another reason for this error message is that you inadvertently created an entity by failing to escape an "&" character just before this text.
# Error Line 106, Column 49: EntityRef: expecting ';'

…lags"><a href="/bike.php?idBike=55&lang=1"><img class="imgborder" src="images/…

# Error Line 106, Column 80: EntityRef: expecting ';'

…=55&lang=1"><img class="imgborder" src="images/ger.png" alt="ger"/></a> <a hre…

wie kann man links mit Get-parameter validerit bekommen?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. April 2010)

Hallo!

In dem Du *&* durch *&amp;* ersetzt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mita1982 (29. April 2010)

Danke,

nur noch eine Frage. der XHTML Strict standart verbeitet ja das Atribut "name". und man sollte es durch "id" ersetzen. 

Jedoch kann ich dann nicht mehr die Formulardaten mit php auslesen oder mache ich da was falsch


----------



## Parantatatam (29. April 2010)

Nein, bei Formularen muss natürlich weiterhin das Attribut *name* verwendet werden.


----------



## mita1982 (29. April 2010)

Also bekommt man kein php xhtml strict validiert?


----------



## Parantatatam (29. April 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, warum die HTML-Standards auf PHP anwenden willst, aber letztendlich gibt PHP auch nur einen Quelltext aus, den du auch einfach so in eine HTML-Seite schreiben konntest - ohne PHP. Aber auch ohne das, wüsste ich nicht, warum das name-Attribut bei einem Formular ungültig sein sollte. Schau dir mal die Document Type Definition an.

Also im form-Tag ist das name-Attribut nicht mehr gültig, jedoch darfst, musst und sollst du es weiterhin bei input-Tags nutzen (genauso wie bei textarea, button und select).


----------



## Maik (29. April 2010)

Hi,

in der Strict-Variante erhält das <form>-Element anstelle des name-Attributs das id-Attribut, und für die Formularelemente (<input>, <textarea>, usw.) kommen beide Attribute zum Einsatz - beispielsweise:


```
<input type="text" name="foobar" id="foobar" size="40" maxlength="40" />
```


mfg Maik


----------

